# wasserdichtes Schuhwerk?



## Fie (27. März 2011)

Schönen guten Tag Ladies!


Gibt es das? Wasserdichtes Schuhwerk für Flats?
Ich wäre schon längst auf der Piste, wenn ich Bock hätte auf nasse Füße!!

Wie heißen diese Socken noch mal und woher zu beziehen?
Hab auch Überschuhe, aber die bringen nach einer gewissen Regenfahrt auch nichts mehr...


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. März 2011)

Seal Skinz, teuer aber gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (27. März 2011)

Aber an Schuhen gibt es nichts???


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. März 2011)

Bin auch schon länger auf der Suche nach gescheiten Schuhen für die Flats aber es scheint nix zu geben Es gibt nur die Wahl zwischen Fiveten also die Sparte Skaterschuhe für die Freerider und zwischen Schuhen für die Clickies.Aber ehrlich gesagt frag ich mich was fahren die Downhiller, da ists doch oft ziemlich schlammig und so...
So wie ich es hier schon öfter gelesen hab ist die einzige alternative Hiking bzw. Wanderschuhe was ich echt Schade finde.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. März 2011)

Hatte ich bei den Klamottenfreds auch schonmal geschrieben aber von richtigen Trekkingschuhen würde ich eher abraten, da solche Trekkingschuhe eine in  Längsrichtung gebogene Sohle für bequemes Abrolen haben. Das ist auf  Flatpedalen mit Pins nicht geeignet, oft haben die nur vorn  und achtern Pins und keine in der Mitte (so z.B. die hier oft gefahreren Sudpins NC-17), der Halt mit solchen  Trekkingschuhen ist wirklich schlechter als mit flachen Sohlen, ob nun  Skaterschuhe oder z.B. die Shimano SH-40, welche ich auf meinen Sudpins  fahre.

Bei Regen fahre ich halt mit Überschuhen, besser nur eine Stunde fahren als garnicht oder ich nehme dann doch meine Goretexwanderschuhe - wenn es richtig regnet - dann fahre ich ohnehin nur so rum und brauche nicht den absoluten Megahalt auf den Pins.
Grüße!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (27. März 2011)

Ich halte mehr von Neopren, Mohairwolle und _nassen _Füssen. In Goretex schwitzt man schnell, das unangenehme bei Nässe ist der Wärmeverlust, den kann man mit entsprechenden Fasern unterbinden.






 Naturfuechsin ist eben so.


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2011)

...den dh´lern wirds wohl wurscht sein , wenn sie mal nasse füsse bekommen ..
@fie : ...die seal skinz sind ihr geld  aber auch echt wert !!!!


----------



## Nuala (27. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bin auch schon länger auf der Suche nach gescheiten Schuhen für die Flats aber es scheint nix zu geben Es gibt nur die Wahl zwischen Fiveten also die Sparte Skaterschuhe für die Freerider und zwischen Schuhen für die Clickies.Aber ehrlich gesagt frag ich mich was fahren die Downhiller, da ists doch oft ziemlich schlammig und so...
> So wie ich es hier schon öfter gelesen hab ist die einzige alternative Hiking bzw. Wanderschuhe was ich echt Schade finde.



die downhiller fahren entweder fivetens oder clickies. bei den fr-lern werden auch noch gerne vans oder auch von shimano gefahren. ich fahre die hier, weil mir die fivetens leider viel zu breit sind:[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Schuhe-Mountain-Schuh-SH-AM40/dp/B001RTVUHU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2"]http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Schuhe-Mountain-Schuh-SH-AM40/dp/B001RTVUHU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2[/ame]


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2011)

...und die  510 sind  leider alles andere als wasserdicht ...


----------



## dre (27. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Seal Skinz, teuer aber gut!



100 % Zustimmung

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Skinz-Socken-Wind--Wasserdicht-Ultra/dp/B004EKJM4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1301258365&sr=1-2"]http://www.amazon.de/Skinz-Socken-Wind--Wasserdicht-Ultra/dp/B004EKJM4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1301258365&sr=1-2[/ame]


----------



## JarJarBings (27. März 2011)

ich hab schuhe von scott für meine flatpedale, keine ahnung, wie die heißen so ad hoc. wenn's nass ist, zieh ich überschuhe drüber. das hält 2-3h, dann hab ich aber eher das problem, dass mir das wasser von oben an der hose entlang in die schuhe läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. März 2011)

5.10 regelmäßig sehr großzügig mit Imprägnierspray behandeln, dann halten die auch bei leichtem Regen (oder bei Pfützen ) eine Zeit lang dicht. Wenn's ordentlich runterkommt ziehe ich lieber wasserdichte Socken an und lass die Schuhe nass werden. So hab ich auch nicht das Problem, dass das Wasser von oben rein läuft, weil die Socken doch ziemlich straff abschließen.
Unter die wasserdichten Socken brauch ich übrigens ein Paar dünne normale Sochen, sonst finde ich das Gefühl sehr unangenehm. Dabei sollte man aber unbedingt darauf achten, dass die "Untersocken" unter den wasserdichten Socken abschließen, sonst "saugen" sie das Wasser trotzdem rein.
Der Haken: Die 5.10 brauchen mindestens einen Tag lang um wieder trocken zu werden  Besser also, man hat ein Paar als Ersatz, wenn man jeden Tag fahren will. 

Bergstiefel (ich hab welche von Meindl als Winterschuhe) sind oft wasserdicht mit einer GoreTex Membran, aber der Halt auf den Plattformpedalen ist leider nicht ganz so gut wie mit den 5.10. Genauso die Shimano Touren-Schuhe (SH-MT91)... die kann man sowohl mit Klickies als auch ohne Cleats auf Plattformpedalen gebrauchen. Wenn's richtig regnet braucht man aber auch da Regengamaschen um zu verhindern, dass es von oben rein läuft.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, dass ich das Thema mal für meine Frage "missbrauche":
Habe mir auch die SealSkinz bestellt und bin grad etwas erschrocken, als die ankamen: Die kommen mir fast zu klein vor! Dehnen die sich noch ein wenig aus?
Habe normal Schuhgröße 37- 38, bei Turnschuhen auch mal 39. Da ich keine schlabbernden Socken mag und normal immer Sockengröße 35-38 trag, habe ich bei den SealSkinz 36-38 ausgewählt, aber momentan sind die halt arg eng, fast eine große Zehenlänge zu "kurz".
Geben die noch nach?


----------



## bajcca (28. Oktober 2014)

Ging mir genauso, ich habe sie dann eine Nummer größer genommen. So sitzen sie zwar locker, hat aber zu keinem Faltenwurf und Blasen (bei den Schiebepassagen) geführt. Ansonsten war ich sehr angetan beim Alpencross von den Socken, die Füße sind trocken und warm geblieben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2014)

Hm, gut zu wissen. Dann ghen die wohl zurück, weil ich mir sonst vorkomm wie Aschenputtels Stiefschwestern


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir neulich die Northwave Eplorer GTX bestellt. Dank Mandelentzündung leider noch nicht testen können, und ausserdem scheint hier neuerdings einfach frech die Sonne. 
Der Gießkannentest auf dem Balkon war aber schon vielversprechend. Das Wasser perlte einfach mal so ab. In der Wohnung trotz 20°C und dickster Merinosocken auch super Fußklima gehabt. Sohle ist auch relativ steif, gutes Profil (Vibramsohle), kannste mit Klick fahren, oder Abdeckung drauf und dann ohne. Bin sehr sehr gespannt auf die erste heftige Regenfahrt!
Wollte mir auch erst Seal Skinz holen, aber 60€+ für ein paar Socken, und dann gab es das Modell in meiner Größe nirgends mehr. Hab dann auf wasserdichtes Schuhwerk umgeschwenkt...


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Oktober 2014)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ich hab schuhe von scott für meine flatpedale, keine ahnung, wie die heißen so ad hoc. wenn's nass ist, zieh ich überschuhe drüber. das hält 2-3h, dann hab ich aber eher das problem, dass mir das wasser von oben an der hose entlang in die schuhe läuft.



Seit ich meine Hose einfach über den Überzieherlies lasse, läuft da gonix mehr rein - gesetzt den Fall man trägt lange Hose. Allerdings bin ich von den normalen Regenüberschuhen zu GORE MTB Gamaschen gewechselt einfach um einen gute Abschluß zwischen Hose und Schuh zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2014)

... (sorry.)


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2014)

Kurzer Einwurf zu den SealSkinz-Socken: Da sollte man dran denken, dass es sich um Socken mit Membran handelt. Darum: Nicht auswringen und am besten sogar im Wäschenetz waschen (wie Handschuhe auch), außerdem selbstverständlich bei 30° mit Feinwaschmittel und ohne Weichspüler.


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2014)

Was ist eigentlich mit solchen Schuhen? Sind die (ansatzweise) dicht? http://www.shimano-lifestylegear.com/de/fw/products/offroad/015sh_am41.php Vom Grip her usw. sehen sie ja gaz gut aus.


----------



## bikebecker (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Der Shimano AM41 hat guten Grip, ist aber nicht dicht.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## rmvertex (29. Oktober 2014)

Mein Tip : absolut wasserdicht, leicht, super Sohle (hält auf Flats sicher), längere Laufpassagen sind überhaupt kein Problem, bei mir Sommer und Winter im Einsatz (seit Jahren). 

http://www.salomon.com/de/product/xa-pro-mid-gtx-w.html


----------

